# Did We Have Winter In Midwest



## AUDRAIN PLOWER (Feb 18, 2006)

we have had 3 snows all year 3 inches was the biggest one . you guys out in the northeast get all the snow. I pray for 30 inch snows last one we had was in 1995.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

YES!!:waving: we are over average for snow fall this year.xysport


----------

